# Imac Yo-Yo



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

I have brought a Imac Yo-Yo from eBay, picked it up yesterday but realised there is no hole for a water bottle. How do you attach a water bottle to it and where can I get the tubes for it from ? Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

here you go

Online Pet Supplies Store UK. Pet Products: Imac Bubble Tube Piece (single)

You can get a ferplast sippy, which has suction cups.. Or a normal bottle (called a universal) which has a loop on the top so you can hang it up


----------

